# Uwe Boll: Regisseur hat seinen allerletzten Film gedreht



## Darkmoon76 (26. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Uwe Boll: Regisseur hat seinen allerletzten Film gedreht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Uwe Boll: Regisseur hat seinen allerletzten Film gedreht


----------



## G-Kar (26. Oktober 2016)

Na endlich!

Niemand hat ihm mehr Geld gegeben weil seine Filme der letzte Schund waren.

Ich weis nicht, aber er macht den Eindruck auf mich der Derek Smart der Filmbranche zu sein.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Oktober 2016)

Na, diese Nachricht ist mir doch glatt ein Glas meines besten Whiskys wert. 

Sláinte!


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Oktober 2016)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Uwe Boll: Regisseur hat seinen allerletzten Film gedreht* gefragt.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bylj_hZPv-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (26. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2016)

Endlich stimmt auch Boll ohne Murren zu, wenn man in der Presse liest "Der Film ist das Allerletzte!"  ^^


----------



## Shotay3 (26. Oktober 2016)

Also wenn die Zitate wirklich stimmen die das Kerlchen da von sich gibt, man man man... n' mächtiges Ego hat er ja, muss man ihm lassen!


----------



## Ein-Freund (26. Oktober 2016)

Na ich muss sagen Postal und Siegburg waren echt keine schlechten Filme bei House of Dead hätte ich Trash erwartet(und dachte hier eine mistige Perle zu finden[irgendwie wie Evil Dead]), aber es gab mir nicht das Feeling eines der neusten Teile, dieser war nicht veröffentlich als der Film rauskam und die ersten hat ich nicht gespielt. Andere Filme habe ich mir gar nicht erst angesehen Far Cry mit Till Schweiger muss ja mies sein und bei anderen ist es meist ähnlich. Gut beim Zappen hab ich noch andere seiner Filme mitbekommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=31g0YE61PLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Evolverx (26. Oktober 2016)

Ist vieleicht wirklich nicht das schlechteste wenn er aufhört. Er hatte es wirklich drauf gerade wenn es um spieleverfilmungen geht zwar einen tollen ersten Teil zu drehen die vorlage mit der fortsetzung dann aber aufs brutalste zu vergewaltigen. Wenn man ums verrecken nicht in der lage ist ne gute fortsetzung zu drehen solle man das leuten überlassen die das können, etwas das Boll aber nie verstanden hat und stattdessen Filme wie Dungeon Siege 2 hingerotzt hat um sie dann lediglich direkt to DVD zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Pherim (26. Oktober 2016)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> Also wenn die Zitate wirklich stimmen die das Kerlchen da von sich gibt, man man man... n' mächtiges Ego hat er ja, muss man ihm lassen!



Typisch für ihn... der Mann ist entweder ein gewaltiger Troll oder überschätzt sich und seine Fähigkeiten maßlos.

Meine Vermutung ist ja dass es eine Zeitlang genug Leute gab, die masochistisch genug waren, seine Filme als Trash-Werke anzuschauen und diese inzwischen entweder an den dafür notwendigen Mengen Alkohol zugrunde gegangen sind, oder sich anderen Filmen zugewandt haben, da auch Boll auf Dauer wohl langweilig wird.


----------



## MrWoozy (26. Oktober 2016)

Achsoooo, der Kerl hat seine Filme nie selbst gesehn... das erklärt natürlich einiges. Na, da erwartet ihn ja eine böse Erkenntnis.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (26. Oktober 2016)

Also es war ja nicht alles komplett schlecht, aber die meisten Filme waren es nunmal.
Das sich überhaupt noch wer dazu bereit erklärt hat mit ihm zu drehen......
Aber danke Gott, Thor, Allah, Buddah oder sonst wem, dass er aufgehört hat (hoffentlich wirklich endgültig)
Erstmal den Sekt aufmachen, der für solch wichtigen Anlässe immer bereitsthet


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Oktober 2016)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Er hatte es wirklich drauf gerade wenn es um spieleverfilmungen geht...



hoffe das war Sarkasmus


----------



## MichaelG (26. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt doch noch einen Gott.


----------



## MrFob (26. Oktober 2016)

Der Artikel schockt einen ja erstmal schon:
"Uwe Boll macht seine Drohung war."
Ich dachte erst, er dreht jetzt Far Cry 2 mit Wilson Gonzalez Ochsenknecht in der Hauptrolle. 



P.S.: Nur am Rande eine Anmerkung an die Redaktion, "wahr" schreibt man in dem Fall mit h. Das ist wichtig denn sonst waere seine" Drohung" ja vielleicht schon wieder Vergangenheit und er wuerde vielleicht schon sein Comeback planen. Ich hoffe doch wirklich, dass das nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Oktober 2016)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich dachte erst, er dreht jetzt Far Cry 2 mit Wilson Gonzalez Ochsenknecht in der Hauptrolle.



einwas hat Boll ja mit einem netten Far Cry Charakter gemeinsam 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NwGEAEAEWAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Evolverx (26. Oktober 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> hoffe das war Sarkasmus



Ich fand Dungeon Siege toll genau wie beispielsweise auch Bloodrayne und ich kenne ihn nunmal haupsächlich für seine spieleverfilmungen. Der punkt ist in beiden fällen waren die fortsetzungen so grausam schlecht das man einen Kinosaal selbst dann nicht vollbekäme wenn der Kinobetreiber die Zuschauer für den besuch bezahlt.


----------



## nigra (27. Oktober 2016)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Ich fand Dungeon Siege toll genau wie beispielsweise auch Bloodrayne und ich kenne ihn nunmal haupsächlich für seine spieleverfilmungen. Der punkt ist in beiden fällen waren die fortsetzungen so grausam schlecht das man einen Kinosaal selbst dann nicht vollbekäme wenn der Kinobetreiber die Zuschauer für den besuch bezahlt.



Die Filme waren absolut fürchterlich...


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2016)

Hoffentlich ist sein Restaurant nicht so wie seine Filme


----------



## Loosa (27. Oktober 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist sein Restaurant nicht so wie seine Filme



Halbgar und mit irritierender Konsistenz?


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. Oktober 2016)

Also bei der Überschrift...

...dachte ich spontan an sein Ableben bei einem waghalsigen Stunt oder so...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Also bei der Überschrift...
> 
> ...dachte ich spontan an sein Ableben bei einem waghalsigen Stunt oder so...


Uwe und Stunts?! Eher würde er an seinem eigenen Großmaul ersticken. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## schokoeis (27. Oktober 2016)

Danke, Danke, Danke!


----------



## Sayaka (27. Oktober 2016)

ich habe Geburtstag, Uwe Boll hört auf Filme zu drehen, danke! Der Tag kann kaum noch schöner werden!


----------



## Taiwez (27. Oktober 2016)

Rampage und postal fand ich ganz in Ordnung eigentlich... der Rest war tatsächlich eher... trashig? [emoji1]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Rampage und postal fand ich ganz in Ordnung eigentlich... der Rest war tatsächlich eher... trashig? [emoji1]


Irgendwie klingt selbst "trashig" noch zu gut für den Boll-Müll. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Svatlas (27. Oktober 2016)

Wieso verdienen andere Produktionen Mio. mit Filmen? Dann wären ja auch alle Kino´s pleite. Die Ausrede ist sehr schwach. Andere Firmen müssen auch mit ihrem Eigenkapital arbeiten und verdienen damit Geld. Wenn Sie es nicht schaffen, gehen Sie Pleite. Evtl. waren Sie dann nicht gut genug. Ich kann keinen seiner Filme beurteilen, aber die Titel klingen schon alle mittelmäßig(außer AitD,BR).  Hoffentlich hat er mehr Erfolg mit seinem Restaurant! Geld hat er bestimmt verdient...


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2016)

Sayaka schrieb:


> ich habe Geburtstag, Uwe Boll hört auf Filme zu drehen, danke! Der Tag kann kaum noch schöner werden!


Happy Never-Boll-Day to you!


----------



## nevermind85 (27. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie klingt selbst "trashig" noch zu gut für den Boll-Müll.



Müll... ich finde ja, dass gerade die angesprochenen Rampage und Postal vieles sind, nur kein Müll. Die Kritik, die Boll mit Rampage loslässt hat es in sich und ist ein guter Spiegel der Gesellschaft. In postal adaptiert er die Kritik des Entwicklers auf wunderbar komische Art und Weise und nimmt sich auch selbst aufs Korn. Man kann von ihm halten, was man mag, aber Einiges hat eben ne Menge Substanz..


----------



## HanFred (27. Oktober 2016)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Müll... ich finde ja, dass gerade die angesprochenen Rampage und Postal vieles sind, nur kein Müll. Die Kritik, die Boll mit Rampage loslässt hat es in sich und ist ein guter Spiegel der Gesellschaft. In postal adaptiert er die Kritik des Entwicklers auf wunderbar komische Art und Weise und nimmt sich auch selbst aufs Korn. Man kann von ihm halten, was man mag, aber Einiges hat eben ne Menge Substanz..


Ja, das denkt Boll selbst ohne Zweifel. Trotzdem halte ich nichts von seinen Filmen und von ihm als Person, so wie ich ihn aus Interviews kenne. Er ist ein unflätiger Prolet und das halte ich einfach nicht für etwas Gutes.
Trashfilme mag ich, allerdings nur "guten" Trash. Das kann man nun verstehen oder nicht, jedenfalls mag ich Trash nicht, der extra trashig gemacht wurde so wie z.B. all die Asylum-Filme.


----------



## LSD-Goat (27. Oktober 2016)

Wer wird den jetzt der neue PCG Prügelknabe?
Weiß nicht ob der Smart schon soweit ist^^


----------



## Dosentier (27. Oktober 2016)

Also den einzigen Film, den ich von ihm wirklich gelungen fand, unter anderem auch, weil er so gut von der Vorlage umgesetzt wurde war :

Postal. 

Ansonsten, ja. 
Seine Filme waren eben überwiegend sehr billig wirkend und hatten eher den Charme eines Semi Profis, oder Filmstudenten der seine Master Arbeit präsentiert.
Von den übertriebenen Handlungen bzw. Gore Effekten mal abgesehen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (27. Oktober 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Halbgar und mit irritierender Konsistenz?


Nicht eher zum Kotzen?


----------



## AlBundyFan (27. Oktober 2016)

egal ob man seine filme mag oder nicht - selbiges passiert sehr vielen regisseuren und eine mitschuld tragen die leute, die sich die filme gratis im internet runterladen und niemals etwas dafür zahlen.......

d.h.auch wen man uwe boll nicht mag - ma vernichtet mit diesem verhalten auch die arbeit von leuten, deren filme man genre sehen würde....

p.s. ich mag ihn ... vor allem postal fand ich saukomisch.


----------



## kidou1304 (27. Oktober 2016)

ja...das genre is Tod..weil jemand der fast ausschliesslich Müll (meine Meinung und die sehr vieler) produziert, kein Geld mehr bekommt...wie realitätsfern kann man eigentlich leben.


----------



## Dosentier (27. Oktober 2016)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> egal ob man seine filme mag oder nicht - selbiges passiert sehr vielen regisseuren und eine mitschuld tragen die leute, die sich die filme gratis im internet runterladen und niemals etwas dafür zahlen.......
> 
> d.h.auch wen man uwe boll nicht mag - ma vernichtet mit diesem verhalten auch die arbeit von leuten, deren filme man genre sehen würde....
> 
> p.s. ich mag ihn ... vor allem postal fand ich saukomisch.



Sicherlich kann so etwas auch anderen passieren.
Aber bei Uwe Boll muss man auch ganz klar sagen, selbst wenn man komplett Neutral bleibt, seine Filme waren überwiegend großer Mist.
Klar es waren ausnahmen dabei, wie ich auch finde "Postal" aber trotzdem waren seine Filme einfach Handwerklich , sowie von dem meisten drum herum einfach auf einem sehr niedrigen Niveau.

Das hat jetzt auch nichts mit mögen oder nicht mögen von Herrn Boll zu tun, genauso wie bei seinen Filmen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. Oktober 2016)

Klar, mit Filmen kann man kein Geld verdienen... Naja, wenn man Uwe Boll heißt vielleicht nicht.


----------



## Kwengie (27. Oktober 2016)

sorry, den Typen kann man nicht ernst nehmen, denn er verbreitet die Lügen über Deutschland in seinen schmuddeligen Filmen weiter:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdSLk5kEA-o


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Irgendwie klingt selbst "trashig" noch zu gut für den Boll-Müll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Du klingst so verbittert,wenn du über Boll sprichst. Hast doch nicht etwa einen seiner Filmchen gesponsort oder?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Du klingst so verbittert,wenn du über Boll sprichst. Hast doch nicht etwa einen seiner Filmchen gesponsort oder?


Nicht dass ich wüsste. Wäre ich allerdings jener Idiot der dem Uwe satte 70 Mio. Dollar für dessen "Dungeon Siege" (oder auch als "Herr der Ringe für Arme" bekannt) in die Hand gedrückt hat, DANN hätte ich allen Grund verbittert zu sein. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (27. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich wüsste. Wäre ich allerdings jener Idiot der dem Uwe satte 70 Mio. Dollar für dessen "Dungeon Siege" (oder auch als "Herr der Ringe für Arme" bekannt) in die Hand gedrückt hat, DANN hätte ich allen Grund verbittert zu sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



70 Mios...meine Fresse  A touch too much...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Oktober 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> 70 Mios...meine Fresse  A touch too much...


Jupp. Nach Filmsichtung fragt man sich wirklich wo die restlichen 69 Mio. davon gelandet sind. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LSD-Goat (27. Oktober 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> 70 Mios...meine Fresse  A touch too much...


Wenn der Boll schlau war hat er die hälfte in seiner eigenen Tasche verschwinden lassen, dem Film sind sie jedenfalls nicht zugute gekommen


----------



## SpieleKing (27. Oktober 2016)

Das ist die beste Nachricht, die ich seit langem gehört habe. Der Typ ist so talentlos, dass ist ja schon  grausam. Sein Ausstieg, ist ein erster Schritt zu einer besseren Welt! =D


----------



## smutjesmooth (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann das nicht so wirklich glauben. Hatte er nicht schonmal sowas gesagt aber dann kamen trotzdem wieder Filme von ihm ? Wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein. Ist immer schade um das Geld das für seinen Müll draufgegangen ist.....


----------



## SGDrDeath (28. Oktober 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Du klingst so verbittert,wenn du über Boll sprichst. Hast doch nicht etwa einen seiner Filmchen gesponsort oder?


Das traurige ist das jeder deutsche Steuerzahler zwischen 2000 und 2008 seine Filme gesponsort hat weil er das Steuerschlupfloch Medienfonds zur Finanzierung genutzt hat.


----------



## thermokles (28. Oktober 2016)

Ja das stimmt leider schmarotzer wie uwe boll hatt tatsächlich dieses schlupfloch ausgenutzt damit er seine absolut schlechten filme produzieren konnte. wir zahlen ja auch fürs deutsche fernsehen das nur einseitige lügenpropaganda verbeitet. Mann muss zahlen für solches pack, dabei schieben sie werbungen dazwischen um uns wieder das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen.


----------



## HanFred (28. Oktober 2016)

Kwengie schrieb:


> sorry, den Typen kann man nicht ernst nehmen, denn er verbreitet die Lügen über Deutschland in seinen schmuddeligen Filmen weiter:


Was für Lügen denn genau? Bitte kläre uns doch auf.
Au weia, ist der Film schlecht gemacht. 
Der geltungssüchtige Boll spielt sich als grosser Aufklärer auf, meine Güte! Naja, da fand ich allerdings diverse Dokumentationen gelungener und informativer. Boll mag mit seinem Werk rüberbringen, was er möchte, es existieren halt einfach schon viele Filme und Dokus zu diesem Thema. Die sind vielleicht nicht alle gut, in aller Regel aber deutlich besser als das hier.


----------



## HanFred (28. Oktober 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> wir zahlen ja auch fürs deutsche fernsehen das nur einseitige lügenpropaganda verbeitet.



Die ÖR berichten manchmal ziemlich einseitig, da will ich nicht widersprechen. Aber mit Begriffen wie "Lügenpropaganda" stellst du dich selber in eine Ecke, dessen solltest du dir bewusst sein. Und jetzt reagiere bitte nicht, indem du dich als Opfer darstellst, wie es in solchen Kreisen  üblich ist.


----------



## Worrel (28. Oktober 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> wir zahlen ja auch fürs deutsche fernsehen das nur einseitige lügenpropaganda verbeitet.


Gegenfrage: 
Was ist denn dann für dich ein "lügenfreies" Medium, aus dem du dich als Alternative informierst?


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Oktober 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> deutsche fernsehen das nur einseitige lügenpropaganda verbeitet. Mann muss zahlen für solches pack, dabei schieben sie werbungen dazwischen um uns wieder das geld aus der tasche zu ziehen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder so ein komischer "Lügenpresse-Vogel"  gibts da irgendwo ein Nest?
Und mit Pack disqualifizierst du dich selbst (wobei du das ja eh schon mit dem Unsinn im Satz zuvor getan hast)


----------



## HanFred (28. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:
> Was ist denn dann für dich ein "lügenfreies" Medium, aus dem du dich als Alternative informierst?



RT Deutsch scheint bei vielen sehr beliebt zu sein. 
Es muss ja nicht immer gleich der Kopp-Verlag sein.


----------



## Worrel (28. Oktober 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> RT Deutsch scheint bei vielen sehr beliebt zu sein.


Hmm ...: RT Deutsch: Das hat uns gerade noch gefehlt | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## HanFred (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde es auch erschreckend, dass man so einem Sender anscheinend ohne weiteres Glauben schenken kann, während man die ÖR der Lüge bezichtigt. Aber ich bekomme fast täglich auf Facebook mit, dass u.a. Verschwörungstheoretiker so denken.
"Die Zeit" ist für diese Menschen natürlich Teil der Propaganda herrschender Eliten oder ähnliches. Alles angeblich manipuliert. [emoji53]


----------

